# Frog Legs



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone have a good easy recipe for frozen frog legs??


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Get some Zatarains Southern Fish Fry, I think Walmart carries it. Dip legs in a wash of milk and egg and roll in fish fry. Cook in 350 deg hot oil until crispy. Tasty with some french fries and coleslaw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

I found these recipe quite exotic, decided to try it out of interest and now regularly cook for my whole family:

Caramelized Frog Legs

Ingredients

3 tablespoons soy sauce
3 tablespoons honey
1 clove garlic, minced
1 pinch ground ginger
1 pound frog legs
Salt and pepper to taste
3 tablespoons cornstarch
1 tablespoon canola oil
1 tablespoon thinly sliced green onion

Directions

Stir together the soy sauce, honey, garlic, and ginger. Toss frog legs in marinade to coat evenly, then set aside to marinate for 1 hour.
Drain the frog legs well, reserving marinade. Season with salt and pepper, and toss with cornstarch to coat.
Heat the canola oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Cook the legs until golden brown and crispy, about 2 minutes per side. While the legs are cooking, bring the marinade to a simmer in a small saucepan, and simmer for 3 minutes.
To serve, pour sauce over the frog legs and sprinkle with sliced green onion.

Try it and enjoy!


----------

